# Undine's Thread



## Undine (Sep 9, 2008)

*Moderator's note: *This thread is dedicated to the fans of Undine. She has not yet designated any specific tales as representative of hers work.

The author's stories may be accessed by using the search function, keyword Undine. We recommend conducting author searches from the full library bar, located here.

Posts to this thread by fans will be automatically forwarded to Undine, who like any author always appreciates recognition. If you as a fan post to this thread and have your thread response forwarding enabled you will receive copies of all future posts to this thread, including messages from Undine.


----------



## Undine (Sep 13, 2008)

So far, this is it, folks:

In Her Chair

More to come...soon, perhaps.


----------



## Durin (Sep 16, 2008)

Woot!

Undine I love your writing and I read alot. Please more of the Garron and Khloe romances.

Pleeese


----------



## Undine (Sep 17, 2008)

"In Her Chair" just updated...


----------



## Durin (Sep 17, 2008)

I wore you down didn't I. Well whatever tactics work in reading more about Garron and Khloe.

Thanks,

Durin


----------



## spaghettigirl (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi, Undine. I've really enjoyed your story so far. Do you think you might be updating again soon? Thanks!


----------



## Tad (Oct 20, 2008)

spaghettigirl said:


> Hi, Undine. I've really enjoyed your story so far. Do you think you might be updating again soon? Thanks!



Hey, Undine---you lured a lurker out into the open, you are _really_ good! 

And spaghettigirl, welcome to the wonderful world of posting, I hope we can lure you into a few more


----------



## bgb (Nov 14, 2008)

Great writing. Hope to see more soon.


----------



## Undine (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks to a rare streak of productivity, In Her Chair has been finished! And yes, I'm 99.99% sure that it's really finished this time. I like where it ends, and I hope that you all do, too.

Thanks to every one who kept commenting, bugging me to finish. I really, really appreciate all your comments!

<3 Undine


----------



## spaghettigirl (Jan 30, 2009)

Re that extra .01%...
I thought the rest of this story was great. Thanks for sharing! But you know what would make it even greater? An epilogue.


----------



## Undine (May 26, 2009)

So, I've had the beginnings of a story swimming around in my brain for a while...
The main character is a BHM, but the story is really more fantasy-oriented than fat/relationship-centric. Would it be appropriate to post something like that on here, or would it be more suited to a separate blog that I'd link to in my sig or something?

Any input is welcome... Thanks!


----------



## Observer (May 26, 2009)

Anyone who wants a call on a story before posting can send an advance copy or even the plotline to [email protected]. They'll get a prompt thumbs up or down or a list of suggestions. I hope you'll do it.


----------



## Undine (May 27, 2009)

I've decided to post the installments of said story in a blog (the link to which is now in my sig), as I finish them. After I get the "language" cleaned up, I'll send it in for a check... Thanks!


----------



## agouderia (Jun 1, 2009)

Undine said:


> I've decided to post the installments of said story in a blog (the link to which is now in my sig), as I finish them. After I get the "language" cleaned up, I'll send it in for a check... Thanks!




.... very enjoyable start ! Keep it going - am really interested to see where this is heading !


----------



## clockworklove (Jul 22, 2009)

Did you remove the story from your blog, Undine? It was such a fantastic start- I hope you'll continue it!


----------



## Durin (Jun 16, 2010)

How long are you going to make Xander suffer?

What's the deal with the red haired girl?

I am enjoying the story you are writing in your blog, keep it up!


----------



## Undine (Jun 5, 2014)

Not sure if anyone looks at these anymore...

But...

I guess I'm kinda sorta back? At any rate, I've posted a new chapter for Xander, and I'm hoping that the Productivity Faery will take a liking to me and help me out so I can finally finish that story.

I apologize for my disappearance and radio silence, but, y'know, life gets in the way sometimes, blah blah blah. *shrug* I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Tad (Jun 5, 2014)

I'd missed seeing the update to the story, but I noticed the new post here, so I'm really glad you made this post!

I'm not sure what the procedure is for doing so, but I'll see about getting your story moved back to the new additions board, now that you are updating again, where more people will find it.


----------



## DayLovely (Jun 9, 2014)

OH WOW, I am soooooo thrilled you are back. About to read Xander SO FAST. <3 <3 <3 welcome home xxxx


----------



## SilkySunshine (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm loving all the updates to Xander, please don't ever stop writing!


----------

